# Which clinic to choose, feeling overwhelmed and stressed about another IVF cycle



## lblizard (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I am looking to try again, we tried IVF with SSR back in 2010 and egg quality wasn't great, transfer after 3 days and it was successfully, BFP but miscarried at 8 weeks. Then in 2012 tried again but again egg qulaity not great, transfer after 3 days again with 2 embryos but sadly BFN.

My husband is 54 and I am 35 he had a vascetomy in his 20's, he had a reversal 2 years ago and we've tried naturally for 2 years and nothing.  

We want to try again but not at CARE Manchester as too many sad memories. We live in Manchester UK and was looking at Manchester Infertility but so far they haven't filled me with confidence. A friend of a friend is going to Serum IVF in Greece, we really do not know where to have our treatment. Can anyone advise, are there any clinincs out there that trully have consistently better results? Is abroad the best option in terms of results and cost? 

All advice appreciated.


----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi Iblizard 

Sorry to read about your history   If you go on to some of the threads for some of the clinics abroad you will be able to get some feedback to compare. I understand that the Czech clinics are very popular as are the Spanish ones. I personally have been going to Serum in Greece and we really rate our exoeriences with them very highly. Other clinics in Greece such as Newlife & Iakentro also have good feedback.

Hope you find the answers you're looking for and good luck with next steps  

Grey xx


----------



## shamrockgal (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi lblizard, didnt want to read and run. We just had our failed treatment back home and is in processed having treatment abroad at the min. If you're unsure where to go to, why dont you try email each countrys clinic so in that way you'll be able to find out whether it suits you or not. I have thought about spain and greece and decided not to go with them cos they're either more expensive and sucess rates arent as good so I decided to go for prague cos its so so much cheaper and sucess rates and women have raved so much about it.
Ive emailed 9 clinics from prague! Lol so get emailing!  x


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

agree with shamrockgal, mail to clinics plus reading other threads, posts and forums. Good luck


----------

